# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [Riviera JUG] Mardi 22 juin 2010 @ Sophia-Antipolis : soire BPM

## UnFroMage

Mieux vaut tard que jamais, je crois que cest le mot dordre au Riviera JUG en ces temps de prparation de SophiaConf 2010, puisque ce mois-ci nous avons un lger retard de prparation des soires du JUG. Mais ne vous inquitez pas car nous avons quand mme russi  vous prparer une belle soire pour mardi 22 juin :

Soire BPM avec Bonita le mardi 22 juin,  lINRIA Sophia-Antipolis, ds 18h, avec Mickael Istria de Bonitasoft qui viendra nous parler de BPM avec Bonita, et mme nous faire une sance _hands-on_ pour dcouvrir leur suite BPM open-source franaise de faon interactive si vous amenez vos ordinateurs portables.

Alors foncez, inscrivez-vous et noubliez pas de faire un don pour le buffet.

 mardi prochain, pour la dernire session du Riviera JUG avant SophiaConf 2010 et la pause estivale traditionnelle.

----------

